# Toshiba 2.0 update question....



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Does the 2.0 update preclude the use of optical/coax if the 5.1 analog output is being used? In other words, I would hope that I would have the option to use either output, depending on source. Another poster on HTF commented that, after applying the update, his optical out was disabled, and he could only get audio on the analog outs. Can anyone comment on this?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Vader said:


> Does the 2.0 update preclude the use of optical/coax if the 5.1 analog output is being used? In other words, I would hope that I would have the option to use either output, depending on source. Another poster on HTF commented that, after applying the update, his optical out was disabled, and he could only get audio on the analog outs. Can anyone comment on this?


The S/PDIF outputs (RCA coax & Toslink optical) always output sound -- they are never disabled. The HTF poster was mistaken. A user can use the HDMI audio, the 5.1 analog audio, the S/PDIF coax audio and the S/PDIF Toslink optical audio simultaneously if he/she so chooses (and has enough suitable destinations). The video out is another thing. One has to choose between using the HDMI video or the component video.

Bob


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanx, Bob!


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm still waiting for my firmware update disk to be delivered. Its been a few weeks now since Toshiba sent me an email saying its on its way


----------

